# Child Night Care



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all

Been in SA for a while now and my partner has been offered a job but working nights, this is OK most of the time as I am at home running the business. However I am sometimes called away to do other work.

Our major concern is our daughter who is two, can anybody give me there thought process on night care. The day is no problem with schools etc but what happens if we are both away. This is also relatively infrequent so don't really want to take on someone full time.

Living in Stellenbosch farms at present.

Thanks 

Duncan


----------

